# Total lunar eclipse tonight! (10/27)



## Von Pookie (Oct 27, 2004)

Should be pretty neat, if nothing else 

http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/LEmono/TLE2004Oct28/TLE2004Oct28.html


----------



## RDK (Oct 27, 2004)

With all the volcano dust in the air, it should be a good show.  Too bad the forecast for Winnipeg is cloudy.


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 27, 2004)

Unless eclipses are visible from Cardiff, I just don't see the point of them really.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 1, 2004)

It was a clear night here in Central/Easter Oregon.  Twas quite beautiful.  I was able to catch glimpses between class breaks.

The funny part was explaining to everyone else in my class how the sun wasn't behind the moon, and they wouldn't go blind looking at it.


----------

